# Pictures of the dogs in our yard



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So I took pictures to the dogs today since we had put new straw in the runs. They were so cute and happy in the new straw so I took some pictures of everyone even the foster. Of course this is not everyone but I think you are getting sick of general, riot, and vixen! Oh and monsoon is missing too.

Tempest and my dutch shepherd Weitzen

















Crush and Siren

















Jeep, she a foster looking for a home and just the sweetest petbull!









Justice









Trinity and Rage









I have no good pictures of Rage because she hates the camera. So I told her to down stay so I could take a picture and she got her feelings hurt!!









The old crusty dogs!
Tasha 11 years









Kaos 12 years


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

oh wow i love Rages coat and Crush couldn't be any more handsome


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I want justicei will give you a bully and beagle jk but i would


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol is that the crusty dog retirement pen? lol.. I love fresh straw pics! I get pics when my straw goes down too it looks so fresh and clean! That Jeep sure is one cute looking girl! I hope she finds the perfect home


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and Jeep is magnificent


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SnoopsMomma said:


> Beautiful dogs


Siren is the most beautiful!!!! You should just learn that now


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Siren is the most beautiful!!!! You should just learn that now


LOL ok Holly, but Jeep looks so much like Girlfriend just way more pit so im bias lol


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I love how we can all think 1 dog is the best looking, but in our eyes they are all still so beautiful no matter what.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Awsome photos and awsome dogs.

But,Lisa knows how much I adore Tempest and Siren. Crush looks awsome aswell.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I just love the old crusty dogs.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bunch O' Cuties!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok could you please send Crush and Justice to me  They say they want to come visit their Auntie Tye Tye in Texas, lol. Gawd what a beautiful crew you have Lisa. I can't wait to meet them all


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love your dogs they look so happy, I had a question on their kennels. Do you keep two dogs together or was it just for the photo?


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Crush and Rage  haha very pretty dogs.


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

im in love with crush.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

awww they are all so beautiful! really really love the pix!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i love ur dogs! crush siren and tempest are my favourite!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I love them ALL ..... but those crusties just warm my heart ~!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What a great looking crew!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love trinity and rage


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I love your dogs they look so happy, I had a question on their kennels. Do you keep two dogs together or was it just for the photo?


Good question.....
My house dynamics are very strange to say the least. The way they are pictured is how they live. Lots of trail and error and some dogs have to live alone. Trinity, Rage, Tempest, and Weitzen use to live together till one day Tempest tried to kill Rage, then Weitzen started to not get along with Trinity or Rage so they are separated. Tempest is one of the most DA dogs in my house and she has tried to kill a few of my dogs with the few yard accidents we have had over the years. That silly dutch Shepherd Weitzen just beats the tar out of Tempest and she just takes it and is very submissive to her. Weitzen could look at her from the corner of her eye and tempest will throw her self on her back! It goes to show you can never fully understand some pack behavior. Tempest could kill Weitzen but yet she tip toes around her. Crush and Siren are BFF's! lol they really get along well but if the day comes they get into I will have to separate them. Siren does NOT like Riot one day I think riot will push siren too far and might end up with a scuff on her nugget! Siren would not attack her but she might leave a mark. Like most of my dogs they do not hang out lose much together unless they are in the run but I am always if they are out in runs so if there is a fight I can separate it right away.

It's like Tasha and Vixen..... no way are they going to get along, They were fine with each other for over 7 years then one day it was WW III. This is why with APBT's all those ppl who say they have them living in packs for over 6 years and nothing has happened, I say nothing has happened YET.

My males do not get at long ever and that is to be expected. It really gets more complicated than that.... happy you asked? lmao

I really do not have issues with fence fighting but yesterday Vixen and Justice (who hate each other) got into through the fence. I actually thought Vixen was attacking Riot (that is only a matter of time before I have to separate them) and ran out with break stick to find Vixen and Justice going at it. They got in trouble and all ok now but they have never done that but I am always ready to act when something happens.

Thanks for the comments I think Crush, Siren, and Tempest have their own fan clubs now!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Like I said you can send Justice and Crush to me anytime, lol. Oh wait I'll just picl them up when I come see ya, lol  









please, lol.... we can trade, lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I want to start a Rage fanclub! SOOOOO ADORABLE! i never knew, cuz apparently Rage doesn't like pictures! So now I say just take lots of videos!!!!!!! YIPPEEE


----------

